# Wraith's Whispers of Araellia



## Wraithdrit (May 6, 2008)

Greetings all. This will be the home of my new story hour. After a month’s preparation we started our first 4th edition game last weekend. The game will run approximately every other weekend. It is set in a PoL style campaign setting of my own design. We are starting with the PHB Lite as our rules set, and then going to do a slight revamping at the beginning of June. 

All of the players are different than the last story hour I wrote, as I’ve moved to a different state since that time.

To be clear, I still love feedback, so if you have anything at all to say don’t hesitate. I’m sure my players will chime in now and then once things get rolling.


----------



## Wraithdrit (May 6, 2008)

Convergences, our story is about convergences. The first convergence of importance took place between six adventurers. Though capable individuals, easily able to take care of themselves, these six would find their fates drawn together and intertwined as the second convergence of our story unfolds. It would be naïve to think that these six would all survive to the end of such a dangerous journey. But fear not, for it is not a single one of the companions that matters the most to their success, but rather their convergence, and how they as a team, teammates coming and going, manage to solidify into a force that would change Araellia forever. More appropriately it might be said, rather than just change the world, they would survive the changes wrought upon the world during the last great convergence.

Before you can understand the last great convergence, you must understand the great convergences that came before it.

It is said that Araellia is the middle realm, caught between the far realms of the Shadowfell, Fey, and the Maelstrom. Many scholars claim that the realms are planets, each floating in the great galaxy around us, and that with the proper amount of magic, one can transport from one planet to another through holes in the very fabric of space. Ages ago, something or someone used just that sort of magic to create the first great convergence. The result was a cataclysm of epic proportions that ripped Araellia asunder as it converged with the Maelstrom for a short time. 

When the realms had parted again, both were changed forever. On Araellia the warring empires of the dragons and their kobold and dragonborn kin were laid waste. Demons from the Maelstrom found a tasty new treat to nibble on. Holes between the realms remained. Deep oceans on Araellia spill into the waterways of the Maelstrom. Volcanoes, deep caverns, and great storms all contain points of access to the Maelstrom. Once in a great while something comes through. The balance of magic in Araellia is different than in the Maelstrom though, and usually these incursions are short lived. 

Thousands of years later another convergence laid waste to the dwarven and goblin empires that thrived beneath the ground while the surface lay blasted by the powerful after effects of the Maelstrom convergence. This time it was the planet of Fey that converged with Araellia. The surface of Araellia was reborn while the underground empires collapsed. Humans, elves, and orcs on the surface watched in awe as the blasted landscapes they had come to barely survive upon were replaced by wonder green fields and forests. Humans settle down, their religious beliefs the backbone of their fledgling society. The elves retreated into the woods where they remain today, while the orcs continued their nomadic existence. 
Into this realm slipped the Eladrin nobles of Fey. Their empire swept easily across much of Araellia, quickly subjugating the mixed racial societies the humans had built up around themselves. Only the nomadic orcs and xenophobic elves and dwarves remained beyond the reach of the empire. 

Eventually more was learned of the fourth realm, the planet known as the Shadowfell. Farthest from the center of the galaxy, the balance of magics in the Shadowfell favored darkness and shadow. A splinter group of humans that had slipped into the Shadowfell as a side effect of the first great convergence had taken hold, and they worshipped the dark Raven Queen whose rule was absolute. 

It was members of the Order of Arcanists who discovered the Shadowfell’s existence, but it was the people know as the tieflings, who confirmed their suspicions. During the second great convergence, a hole had opened up in the Shadowfell and the people known as the tieflings had fled through it, attempting to escape the Raven Queen’s persecution. Hiding on a remote island in the great sea, they were eventually discovered by eladrin explorers. The tales they told of the Shadowfell, the Raven Queen and her horrid Shadar-kai sent a ripple of fear through the empire.

A small crack had appeared in the armor of the empire, and rogue human members of the Order of the Arcanists now sought to exploit that crack and throw off the mantle of their eladrin masters.  Something caused the last two convergences, and both times empires were taken to their knees, with only the strong surviving. The rogue Arcanists thought it was time for one more great convergence…

But first, let us return to the first convergence we spoke of, the convergence of our heroes.


----------



## Wraithdrit (May 6, 2008)

Valian Longstrider gripped the reins of his horse tighter. It was the only way he could prevent himself from reaching over and slapping either of his riding companions from their horses. The eladrin knew that as warden it was his job to take these two out to the South Woods and let them hunt. An Imperial hunting ground, the South Woods was off limits to anyone not authorized to hunt it. So when he wasn’t escorting VIPs to and from the woods, his job was generally to keep poachers out of the area. Otherwise he spent his time basically doing odd jobs for Deadrock’s regent, Lord Dritorin. 

Deadrock lay in the Vale, a tranquil valley within the Spur of the Jagged Jaw Mountains. The Spur jutted out into the plains and within it the Vale was protected by some of the worse northern weather. Once a sleepy little human mining town, Deadrock was now a sleepy little human mining town with Imperial rulers and sometimes even Imperial vacationers.

The center of the Vale was dominated by Chop Rock Lake. The massive lake was fed by three different mountain rivers, eventually dumping water down the Red Ribbon Run. Valian’s last duty had been to ride the east river edge and look for signs of trouble. The elves of the Splinters north of the river had been starting to stir, and Lord Dritorin had wanted Valian’s eyes in the area. When he had returned with little new information, Lord Dritorin had informed him of a couple of VIPs that were waiting for him escort them into the South Woods. 

He’d forgotten their names just after having been told them. He thought of them as Fop and Prattle. Fop was a young noble who was not only useless, but very self centered. Valian had never met an eladrin with worse aim. Valian had to kill the one deer Fop had actually managed to hit rather than scare away. Worse the nobleman had brought his woman with him, Prattle. To say she would not shut up was an understatement of epic proportions. Her nasally voice grated on Valian’s every nerve. Thankfully the trip was coming to an end though. He just had to make it back to Deadrock and these two would once again be someone else’s problem. Perhaps something along the way would be more interesting.

As if in answer to Valian’s hopes, he spied the bridge that crossed the Red Ribbon Run up ahead. Unlike most other times he saw it though, the area was not devoid of people. On the contrary, there seemed to be a small gathering of coincidence about to occur. From downstream, one of the Halfling swift skiffs rode favorable winds in toward the dock beside the bridge. On the other side of the bridge and man was packing up a small camp. Finally from down the road that ran along the bluff above the river walked another person, protected from the sun by a fairly large cloak.

Valian turned to the Fop, “Company. Stay here.”

“But what if someone comes after us?”  The Fop looked like he was going to wet himself. 

Prattle batted her eyes at him, “You’ll protect us dear.”

He coughed, “Of course I will.” His voice cracked, and he coughed again then looked pleadingly at Valian.

Valian hid his smile and nodded, “Don’t worry, I won’t be out of sight. Stay here, it will be safer.” Without waiting for a response he spurred his horse forward and went to get a closer view.


----------



## Wraithdrit (May 19, 2008)

Gnolan stared hard at the scorched and pockmarked old stump. In his head he conjured images of a lightning bolt blasting away at the stump, turning it to nothingness. Sparks snapped from his finger tips, and nothing else happened. 

His cussing echoed through the small stand of trees around him as he stomped off toward his small cabin and slammed the door shut behind him. That was it. He was done with this ‘work it out himself’ bit. He was going to have to pull his boots up and get back what he had lost the hard way. 

As he stood stuffing his necessary possessions into his bag there was a rustle at the window. Turning Gnolan saw a large raven perched on his windowsill. It was looking right at him. Worse still it had a small bracelet around its leg, and dangling from that was a small ring. The bracelet was stamped with the Order of the Arcanists symbol. 

Gnolan began to raise his hands, if he was quick enough he could at least get off a magic missile… 

The raven cawed at him then leaned its head down and stuck its beak within the small ring. As it drew its beak back out, a long thin rolled up piece of papyrus came with it. The bird dropped the small scroll and as Gnolan stooped to pick it up, flew from its perch and off into the distance.

Gnolan sighed and unrolled the papyrus:

Gnolan,

The Order of the Arcanist, regretting the situation you have put yourself in, wishes to extend an invitation to remedy your current predicament. A rogue group of Arcanists has taken it upon themselves to scour Araellia in search of an artifact of tremendous power. This artifact is dangerous, and if found could bring about another cataclysm.

As the sole member of the Order, albeit with a radically reduced rank, in the area, be advised that one of the rogue operatives was spotted travelling toward the Vale. We assume they are looking for the artifact in the area of Deadrock. Similar groups have been detected all over Araellia.

Your aid in this matter is required. Should you be successful in stopping their plans the Order will reassess your current rank reduction.

Sincerely,
The High Council of the Order of the Arcanists​
Gnolan growled as he balled up the note. Fuming, he stuffed the note in his mouth, chewed, and swallowed. When it did not explode in his stomach he sighed and grabbed his teddy bear, stuffing it on the top of his pack and drawing the string closed tight around the stuffed animal’s neck. Brushing off dark blue star embroidered robe he donned it with a quick flourish, the sleeves snapping sharply out. Lastly he pulled his large pointed hat off the shelf by the door and dropped it on his head. Stroking his long grey beard he looked at the door and smiled. “Let’s do this then.”

*****

Artiel strode along the lonely road. He rubbed the bracer over his scar and winced, despite the fact that it had fully healed. He was almost to his destination. Deadrock only lay a few days ahead. He stood looking down over the Vale, the road he was on followed a bluff well above the Red Ribbon Run, a river that flowed out of the Vale. 

Ahead of him, stood a bridge, and there a man was breaking camp. One of the Halfling riverboats was gliding to a landing at the dock near the bridge. 

Artiel had no need of getting to know anyone. His mission here would be short lived and then he would be back in Abid’lan, reporting his success to Salidin. His time as a street dweller was at an end. He would one day be one of the most feared men of Abid’lan. But his was not an uncaring way. No. He would not just be a thug or a murderer, but a source of justice, when all other justice failed. 

But first, to Deadrock. What an apt name, he thought.


----------



## ghoran_thunderbreath (Jun 8, 2008)

*hey-tis cory*

hey man im waitin for the next part of the story...... lol well see you saturday.. 



-cory


----------

